# Noises I haven't read about



## KatMarie (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello guys! I have looked at probably 40 pages of topics to find info on what I'm hearing but nothing has sounded like what I'm hearing. There are two noises my little girl makes. The first one is when she is under her blanket during the day. Occasionally she will make this deep breathing/huffing sound.. it's not as frantic as huffing though, it's more slowed down. She never makes the noise when she is up all night or when I have her out for a bonding session. Do any of you hear this type of noise coming out of your hedgehogs during the day?

And the second noise I really don''t even know how to describe. I will try though.. I have only noticed it when she is out of her cage, if I listen really really closely I can hear a rhythmic almost popping/loud heart beat noise.. I have no idea how to describe it, sorry for my poor description. It's not an angry popping noise, I don't think. But I can only hear it if I put my head down by her and listen. She doesn't make that noise in her cage, not that I've noticed.

Anyways, if anyone has heard something similar or can help me out I would appreciate it! 


Just to note.. she isn't a mean hedgehog, she's pretty friendly (does huff up when I first go to get her out of her cage).. eats/plays and lets me clip her nails.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

the first is because she senses danger aka you. she is warning you to stay away

the second you may need a better description or video. have you watched her mouth? jeremiah licks his lips when i first wake him up which kinda makes a little popping noise i guess. that's about all i can think of


----------



## KatMarie (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not so sure the first one is danger.. because I only hear that deep breathing when she's been still for a while and when she makes the noise, I am no where near. I am usually reading silently. She'll do it for a few seconds then it stops. Almost like she's deep breathing in her sleep. The huffing danger sound i always get right before I pick her up. This is more of a deep breathing sound. Have you or anyone else heard this before?

And the second one, I've watched her because I will put my head/face right above her and listen. She's not moving her mouth or lips. The noise is always when she pauses from doing something in her play pen. maybe more of a rhythmic tick tick noise. I just don't know how to describe and it is so quiet that I doubt I could get it on a video


----------



## beoleh (Aug 17, 2012)

i think i know what sound the second noise is, i heard my hedgehog make tht kinda noise right before she self-anoints (i think tht's wat its called).
does ur hedgehog put foam on its back right after tht noise? coz i noticed mine does


----------



## KatMarie (Jul 14, 2012)

Nope she doesn't put foam on herself afterwords. I feel like both of these sounds she makes doesn't fit in to the main categories of sounds Hedgehogs make. I wish there was some videos of each main category of their sounds so I could for sure rule them out or I could say yes it was that sound.


----------



## beoleh (Aug 17, 2012)

Clicking or Popping - these sounds are the aggressive/defensive sounds that are made when a hedgehog is trying to defend itself.
then is this the sound u r tlking bout? 
if not u may as well see through the site i saw this in:
http://www.critterconnection.cc/hedgeho ... istics.php


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Could the first one be a growl? 

The second, is it like a rhythmic tick tick tick? If so and if she is laying relaxed, it is a sound of contentment. A happy sound.


----------

